# newbie



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Burn them or bag them and toss them out--------

We have some experienced pest control folks here that will let you know if your house is threatened--I doubt it--but I just don't know much about termites--


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Exately why they tell you not to put mulch up against and touching your house especially if it's direct contact with wood.

Your lucky you found those rotting bags of mulch out by the tree. As for the house, doubt any termites got that far.

From what I know about termites, they will attack any dead wood, so mulch and your house are fair game. Your shrubs and trees should be fine as they are still living. Just my opinion.


----------

